# Pain Therapeutics PTI-901 Fails Phase III Trial



## Nath (Jan 5, 1999)

Pain Therapeutics Flushes Irritable Bowel Syndrome CandidateDec. 12, 2005 â€" The company is dropping PTI-901 after its failed Phase III trial.http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?...4672&highlight=


----------

